# My new Red tegu



## scotty93801 (Jan 1, 2008)

Let me know what you think. any ideas for a good name ?


----------



## ticoguy14 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thats a beautiful tegu. Cant help with a name thou im not to good at that.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 1, 2008)

Great pattern!!! That's a cool combination of stripes and spots!!

How does Spot sound - Scott??

Where did you get him??

How old is he?


----------



## COWHER (Jan 1, 2008)

OMG that is the coolest red tegu i have ever seen!!! wow i love the colors cant wait till it gets big!!!
as for names is it a boy girl or no clue ?


----------



## playlboi (Jan 1, 2008)

great looking tegu. no clue on the naming. i don't name mine, other people name my lizards. lol


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 1, 2008)

Rex, Max, Jake 
Buddy, Bailey, Sam 
Rocky, Buster, Casey 
Cody, Duke, Charlie, Dakota 
Jack, Harley, Toby 
Murphy, Shelby, Sparky, Bo 
Winston


----------



## scotty93801 (Jan 1, 2008)

I think it's male but not sure. It came from robert marsh.
Thank for the compliments.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 1, 2008)

he has an amazing pattern... Name him Raigar..or Atsuma!


----------



## eddiezahra (Jan 1, 2008)

nice tegu! i named my red ferrari lol how bout something generic like fluffy, tiny, tickles, mr. lizard.... what ever happend to good names likethose


----------



## Mike (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice tegu, though I would try to fatten it up a bit more.


----------



## nat (Jan 1, 2008)

I am reading margaret atwood right now so my name suggestions would be either oryx or crake ha ha. 

and that is a very beautiful tegu by the way!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 1, 2008)

Very nice looking tegu....awesome coloring!


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome Baby!

I have 4 tegus and I usually name them after I observe them a few days.
They are named Blizzard, Bruiser,<my red> Joker and Slayer.
Feel free to use one of those. :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 2, 2008)

Swtbrat said:


> I have 4 tegus and I usually name them after I observe them a few days.
> They are named Blizzard, Bruiser,<my red> Joker and Slayer.
> 
> Brat!


How does a Tegu get named Joker??


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 2, 2008)

Because he pretended to have a broken back and didn't. :wink: 

Brat


> drove to the Vet,its over an hour away.I had him wrapped up in a towel and talked to him the whole way there and stroked his head. I was so scared.I get to the Vet and I explain everything and the Vet looks very concerned which scared me even more.I get in the room and place the towel on the table,the Vet opens the towel and picks him up and he jumped onto the table and ran using ALL 4 LEGS!
> I was so happy but mad at the same time. LOL
> He did xrays and said it appears he got stunned but he was acting like he had a broken back.
> He said football players sometimes get hit and can't move their legs for a few hours,so he said thats probably what happened.
> ...



Brat!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 2, 2008)

Swtbrat said:


> Because he pretended to have a broken back and didn't. :wink:
> 
> Brat
> 
> ...


I remember when that happened!!!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 5, 2008)

HEY, it kinda looks like mine, he is a beautiful tegu, good luck with him


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome looking baby Scotty, it has a super nice pattern too.  

Oh and welcome to the tegutalk community.


----------



## scotty93801 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Bobby,
I also wanted to say thanks for letting me bend your ear for awhile
on the phone. Your still the best in my book.

Thanks Scott


----------



## olympus (Jan 5, 2008)

How about crimson or scarlet.


----------



## dorton (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice looking red, thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## greentriple (Jan 6, 2008)

Porkey, I like that name. Beautiful colors, but I'm with Mike he looks a tad thin.


----------



## scotty93801 (Jan 6, 2008)

greentriple said:


> Porkey, I like that name. Beautiful colors, but I'm with Mike he looks a tad thin.



Yeah I made sure he had a couple of meals before i sent him to his room lol


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 6, 2008)

greentriple


> Porkey, I like that name. Beautiful colors, but I'm with Mike he looks a tad thin



My goal in life is to have someone say I look a tad too thin.






Brat!


----------



## Aranha (Jan 17, 2008)

neat pattern and color! A real gem if u ask me


----------

